# How Often Do You Deep Condition?



## esoterica (Sep 21, 2005)

i deep condition every 4 or 6 weeks. no problems so far.


----------



## taraglam2 (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition my hair every time I shampoo.  I am on the deep conditioning challenge.  This has been great for my hair ! I deep condition with heat using my Thermal Spa Heat Cap for 25 to 45 minutes.  Love it !


----------



## esoterica (Sep 21, 2005)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I deep condition my hair every time I shampoo.  I am on the deep conditioning challenge.  This has been great for my hair ! I deep condition with heat using my Thermal Spa Heat Cap for 25 to 45 minutes.  Love it !


dont forget to vote.


----------



## taraglam2 (Sep 21, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> dont forget to vote.



I just voted. Got sidetracked looking at your album.  WOW !!!!!  Your hair is progressing so nicely!   Great work ! Phenomenal Growth !      Keep up the good work.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 21, 2005)

taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I just voted. Got sidetracked looking at your album.  WOW !!!!!  Your hair is progressing so nicely!   Great work ! Phenomenal Growth !      Keep up the good work.


thanks  sew-ins have really helped me along.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 21, 2005)

With every shampoo  .


----------



## macherieamour (Sep 21, 2005)

i deep conditon every week with Keracare Humecto


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condish every Friday night.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 21, 2005)

Once a week.


----------



## Suri (Sep 21, 2005)

Once week, although I am wondering if I should up it to 2x. 

*Is deep conditioning more, better?* - Might sound like a stupid question, but you know the overconditionng theory, I never really looked into that. TIA


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 21, 2005)

I love to dc. It's like a treat to me! Of course my hair loves it too! I do it just about every week


----------



## Babygurl (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition at least once sometimes twice a week.


----------



## karmelsassy (Sep 21, 2005)

I usually deep condition 2x a week.  Now that I am 7 wks post, I deep condition 3x a week.  No problems so far. :bouncegre


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition every Wednesday with ORS Replenishing Pack. So far so good  .


----------



## Sosoothing (Sep 21, 2005)

Its once a week for me.


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 21, 2005)

Same here.   


			
				Lkaysgirl said:
			
		

> Its once a week for me.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for the responses ladies... its great for newbies to see what everyone else is doing and how often. i may start some more polls.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition every week with heat for 10-20 minutes. Sometime longer if I'm in the mood!


----------



## ichephren (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition twice a week on wednesdays and saturdays.


----------



## simplycee (Sep 21, 2005)

Every week


----------



## miracle (Sep 21, 2005)

_Once a week_


----------



## MzTami (Sep 21, 2005)

1x per week(weekends either Saturday or Sunday)


----------



## Cinnabuns (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition once per week.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 21, 2005)

I try to do 2x/week with hair steamer


----------



## carmella25 (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition twice a week.  I use lekair deep conditioner one day and queen helen cholesterol the other day.


----------



## natstar (Sep 21, 2005)

Once a week


----------



## dlewis (Sep 21, 2005)

I voted once a week but it's more like once every two weeks or when I feel I need it.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Sep 21, 2005)

I deep condition with every poo or CO wash and my hair like it a lot. I used to DC eveyr two weeks, but stepping it up has really improved my hair's condition.


----------



## lovechic (Sep 21, 2005)

* 2 x per week!*


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 21, 2005)

once or twice a week depending on its' condition.   If it's extra dry then I'll do it 2x a week but usually I just do it once a week.


----------



## CatSuga (Sep 21, 2005)

Weekly.

I've discovered a light deep conditioner, LeKair shea butter.


----------



## meia (Sep 22, 2005)

being that i mtg on a daily basis, i choose every 3rd day to condition because i noticed the mtg can make my hair a bit coarse at first and i want to keep it smooth. once i added in a thick cholesterol with some oil to my regime, my hair has been sooooo smooth, it allows me to baggie, and it keeps the new growth strong and healthy!


----------



## frankie (Sep 22, 2005)

I rarely deep condition.  I could easily go 6 or more weeks. Because I usually do Co washes.  I like to get in the shower wash, condition, bathe and go (not necessarily in that order).  Therefore, I do the 2-5 minute conditions as opposed to the 15 mins. or more deeper conditioners.  But, I ALWAYS deep condition after doing an Aphogee Treatment.  My hair is fine.


----------



## cocowhite (Sep 22, 2005)

I deep condition every time I wash, which is once a week, after a protein, and relaxer.


----------



## LongIslandBeauty (Sep 22, 2005)

I deep condition weekly.


----------



## mochamadness (Sep 22, 2005)

I deep condition once a week


----------



## Tanelions (Sep 23, 2005)

Every week


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Sep 23, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> I deep condish every Friday night.


When?You must mean before your date like me! I love it when he says your hair is so soft.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 23, 2005)

I deep condition whenever I wash my hair.


----------



## HairQueen (Sep 25, 2005)

Twice a week for me


----------



## Porsche19 (Sep 25, 2005)

I can't vote!  I do it 2x per week.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 25, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> I can't vote!  I do it 2x per week.


you can vote under every week if you want. i think thats what other people have done. polls cannot be edited once posted.


----------



## anks (Sep 27, 2005)

Once a week.


----------



## Ayeshia (Sep 27, 2005)

twice a month


----------



## mkstar826 (Sep 28, 2005)

1-2 times a week


----------



## vikkisecret (Sep 28, 2005)

1-2 times a week for the fall/wintertime


----------



## cocowhite (Sep 28, 2005)

once a week 1 hour without heat.


----------



## chocolate01 (Sep 29, 2005)

twice a month.


----------



## Tami (Sep 29, 2005)

the only time I deep condition is at the salon when i get a relaxer every 11-12v weeks.  , i just don't make the time to do it at home. maybe i should start erplexed . Ive made progress without it, but I'm sure it would help.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 1, 2005)

*Twice a month.*


----------



## Ronda123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Once a week.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Oct 1, 2005)

*Once a week.*


----------



## ccd (Oct 2, 2005)

Once a week for me...if I could I would so it more but I dont have time.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 2, 2005)

Once a week...I do a CO wash once a week too. I do my deep conditioner for 30 mins under the dryer with a plastic cap.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Oct 2, 2005)

I used to do it when every i felt like it or whenever I remembered, which wasn't very often.  But I have learned that my hair needs it a lot more than that.  I boosted it up to once a week because some nice ladies on here helped me find some products that work for my hair. I have color treated hair and it needs extra tlc.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Oct 2, 2005)

I Deep condition once a week alternating with prodcuts. I sit under the dryer for at least an hour. I dont even want to think what condition my hair woudl be in if I did not do it this often. -- I love deep conditioning; Its like I am pampering myself after a long week!


----------



## esoterica (Oct 23, 2005)

*****bump*****


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 23, 2005)

For those who use the hooded dryer, what setting to you use it on? High, medium, or low? TIA.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Oct 23, 2005)

I used to do it every week but I've got lazy and now it's more like once a month or less.


----------



## amy1234 (Oct 24, 2005)

I condition my hair every time I wash (once a week) with paul mitchel super charged conditioner and leave it on for five min. - deep conditioning I no longer do


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Oct 24, 2005)

I put every week, but I actually wash and condition every 2-3 days and I deep condition each time so it could be 2-3 times a week in the summer and less in the winter because of the cold. If I have time to steam the hair then it's 30 minutes or more under the steamer, if not then it's 10 minutes with the plastic shower cap in the shower


----------



## MeechUK (Oct 24, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> For those who use the hooded dryer, what setting to you use it on? High, medium, or low? TIA.



I deep condition once a week using a hooded dryer.  I usually use the highest setting and then lower it to medium, if it starts to feel too hot or uncomfortable. Now that winter is approaching I am going to switch deep conditioning to once a fortnight.

MeechUK


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks MeechUK.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Oct 24, 2005)

I deep cond every week. I wash every week on the weekends.  I used to sit under the dryer for 20mins.  Now mostly i won't use heat but i'll leave the cond in my hair and a plastic cap for 20mins.  seldomly I will sit under the dryer for 15mins.  But i really want to start getting back into using the dryer. I use mostly moisturizing deep conds, and only protein deep conds like every 4 weeks.


----------



## tenderheaded (Oct 24, 2005)

I deep condition weekly. I'm relaxed and colored, so I need all the help I can get. I alternate between Aphogee reconstructor, Motions CPR, Got2B, and ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak (thanks SuperGirl!).

I do an aphogee treatment every 4 to 6 weeks. I'm 4a/4b and thankd to all this I lose about 5 to 7 hairs daily!!!


----------



## LDebagoria (Oct 24, 2005)

I deep condition weekly. I sleep overnight in either D-Con, a Protein Reconstructor, or Deep Fuel, whatever I need at the time.


----------



## nurseN98 (Oct 24, 2005)

I try to do it once a week but I've been getting lazy and doing it every other week.


----------



## vikkisecret (Oct 24, 2005)

Once a week is always sufficient along with a light protein treatment before then deep conditioning after with heat for an hour. Always leaves me with great results!


----------



## Millahdoowop (Oct 26, 2005)

_*Once a week.*_


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Oct 26, 2005)

every 6 weeks....apHogee


----------



## esoterica (Oct 28, 2005)

*****bump*****


----------



## RootPunch (Oct 29, 2005)

2x a week, no heat, for at least an hour (sometimes overnight). 

Will do Aphogee every 6 weeks -- I'm new, so I have 2 more weeks before I do another Aphogee.


----------



## angellazette (Oct 31, 2005)

Once a week


----------



## preshuz (Nov 4, 2005)

Once a week without heat for me also.


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Nov 5, 2005)

I deep condition every week w/ heat...sometimes on a saturday or a sunday


----------



## LovelyZ (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't think you can hurt your hair by conditioning too much. The only negative side effects I know are product buildup and weighing down the hair too much. But washing with clarifier and rinsing well would take care of both of those problems.


----------



## lydc (Dec 1, 2005)

once a week with heat.


----------



## BabyShaq (Dec 4, 2005)

I deep conditioner 1x per week... often leaving my deep conditioner in overnight without applying heat.


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 4, 2005)

I deep condition every few days.


----------



## StartinOvah (Dec 5, 2005)

i guess i deep condition every 3 days. everytime i use conditioner i let it sit for 30mins or longer, even when i con-wash.


----------



## esoterica (May 1, 2006)

****bump****


----------



## KiniKakes (May 1, 2006)

Once a week (with heat), with every shampoo.


----------



## ayoung (May 1, 2006)

I deep condition once per week


----------



## camellia (May 1, 2006)

I deep condition once a week.


----------



## Synthia (May 1, 2006)

*I thought I was doing great by deep conditioning every weekend. *

But yesterday, while searching online for advice on whether I should use heat with my conditioner, *I found that Cathy Howse is advising deep conditioning 2 times (or more) a week. *

I think I'll try this since I love protein. I don't want to give up my frequent protein treatments so I need to kick up the moisturizing.

Here are some interesting excerpts from Cathy (even though she seems full of sh*t to me sometimes...oh, and because of her I'm always using heat for deep conditioning -- she thinks leaving it on for hours is a waste since the conditioners don't have heat to penetrate. Also, I'm no longer combing through my conditioners) 



> *Conditioning  very dry  African American hair*
> 
> *1. I have a hair tip question. I was wondering if there is any problem with using multiple conditioners at a time after washing my hair. After shampooing, I use your conditioner along with a protein treatment and another anti-breakage conditioner at the same time and sit under a heating cap. Do you know of any problems with using many conditioners at one time? My hair seems fine but I just want to make sure that I'm not putting too much stuff on my hair at once. Thanks *
> Kyshia, the purpose of a deep conditioning is to improve the hairs condition. Based on what you have told me you are wasting your money by putting 3 protein products on your hair at once. Save the protein treatments until you are have severe breakage. They are not needed constantly. The anti-breakage conditioner also from the name appears to be a protein product. Are you hurting your hair? No. Are you wasting your money? You cant rush the improvement process along. It takes time not an abundance of products to achieve success.
> ...


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 2, 2006)

I condition once every weekend with ORS Hair Mayonnaise, CO wash, then condition again with Queen Helene Cholesterol. It's time consuming, but seems to be worth it.


----------



## JazzyDez (May 2, 2006)

1X a week under the dryer


----------



## Radianthealth (May 4, 2006)

I deep condition when I shampoo.  On Wednesdays and Sundays anywhere from 25 minutes to 60 (I try to go for 60 everytime).  I usually use a heating cap.  Sometimes I use the overhead dryer with a shower cap.  I have been doing this for about a month.  I think it is very good for my hair.  Usually use the UBH conditioner which has a good deal of protein in it followed by a moisturizing conditioner for about 1-3 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## Radianthealth (May 4, 2006)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> 1X a week under the dryer


 
Jazzy, I think we might be hair twins right now.  My hair is about the same length as yours.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (May 4, 2006)

I'm doing my first Deep Condition in about 6 weeks right now, sad but true.
I had a full weave in and I couldnt do the treatments like I wanted. So I think I am going to have to start getting braids or just wearing my hair natural all summer with my bantu knots cos I hate not treating my hair.

I normally use the ORs Replenishing pak.
Today I did a clarifying wash and conditioner with VO5 Kiwi Lime and Squeeze.
Then a Porosity control, then the ORS. Will rinse and apply my MTG, AMLA, SURGE 14, Fantasia Scalp Serum and Lavender Oil Mix.


----------



## NeeSee (May 4, 2006)

I deep condition w/ heat 2x a week, with every wash without fail.


----------



## Poohbear (May 4, 2006)

I couldn't vote... I don't deep condition at all...


----------



## esoterica (May 5, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> I'm doing my first Deep Condition in about 6 weeks right now, sad but true.
> I had a full weave in and I couldnt do the treatments like I wanted. So I think I am going to have to start getting braids or just wearing my hair natural all summer with my bantu knots cos I hate not treating my hair.


it all depends on how your hair responds. since January 2005 i've been wearing sew ins and my hair doesnt get DC'ed more than once a month. there have been no detrimental effects so far. probably because the lack of manipulation/heat styling counts for more than a deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (May 6, 2006)

I deep condition my hair twice a week...my hair loves it


----------



## goldensensation (May 6, 2006)

2-3 times a week for me.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 7, 2006)

Every week is a must for me!


----------



## Synthia (May 7, 2006)

Yay!  I just bought a heating cap yesterday to do more deep conditioning. 

Using my bonnet hair dryer was OK for once a week, but now since I started deep conditioning 3 times a week last week (after reading Howse' suggestion), I noticed the hot air was really making my scalp dry and itchy . 


But this cap, which heats without air, is MARVELOUS!!!

I can't believe all this time I thought a bonnet was the equivalent. 

I do have to wait a few minutes for it to heat up though. erplexed


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 13, 2006)

Once a week for me. My hair loves conditioner.. This was my first week of co-washing too and my hair is HOOKED.


----------



## silvergirl (May 13, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I couldn't vote... I don't deep condition at all...


 same here........


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 21, 2006)

every time I wash my hair be it 1ce or 2ce a week, every 2 weeks


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 21, 2006)

every 5-7 days


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 25, 2006)

Dang, I'm way behind!  I voted twice a month, and sometimes I may only do it once:crazy: .  Now I feel bad.  I really need to work on this one.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 26, 2006)

I deep condition once or maybe twice a week with keracare humecto, ORS, CPR treatment or fantasia anti-breakage creme.

*edited* 11/06/06 -definitely 2x weekly now since it's cold out.


----------



## Forbidden (Nov 7, 2006)

weekly...i love my hair after a good DC


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 7, 2006)

I deep condition once a week.


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Nov 7, 2006)

I deep condition just about every time i wash my hair, which is once a week.  However this past week, I took some advise i read on one of the post.  I tried a pre-poo treatment with EVOO and i also used some milky reconstructer that comes witht he phyto relaxer.  I did that for about 30-45 minutes before I washed (sat under my soft bonnet dryer for about 15m).  Then after I washed, I deep conditioned with Nexxus Humectress and Nexxus Keraphix for about 1 hour maybe more.  My Hair felt GREAT!!! I could actually FEEL the results after the pre-poo treatment.  I might have to do this more often!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 7, 2006)

i deep condition my hair whenever i wash it. so i do it twice a week. my hair loves it!!


----------



## sarel (Nov 7, 2006)

I DC w/ every wash  (twice a week).


----------



## Tee (Nov 7, 2006)

I am DC once a week but about to bump it up to twice a week.


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 8, 2006)

Every time I shampoo


----------



## Namilani (Nov 8, 2006)

It wouldn't be a week without deep conditioning  !!


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 8, 2006)

Every Wash, which is every 2 weeks for me right now..


----------



## Zahrah (Nov 10, 2006)

Once or twice a week for me


----------



## chenai (Nov 16, 2006)

At the moment once a week, but I think I will increase to twice a week.


----------



## rootdeep (Nov 16, 2006)

Deep condition at every wash which is biweekly for me. Twice a month for me seems to be working great.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 16, 2006)

once a week. but i am thinking about doing it twice a week. not sure if i will.


----------



## Ayeshia (Nov 29, 2006)

I havent deep conditioned in about two months...I prolly wont do it again for sometime. My hair is doing fine without it


----------



## VeryBecoming (Nov 29, 2006)

About once a week.
I'm just starting my regimen and my quest to healthy hair so this could change soon.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 29, 2006)

I officially only condition once a month, using the Ojon Restorative treatment, however, I do pre-poo every week, and it sort of works as a 'deep moisturizer', I mostly leave it overnight and it does wonders to my hair.


----------



## tijay (Jan 5, 2007)

I deep condition with every shampoo with heat for 20-30 minutes...that's about twice a week


----------



## ladytq (Jan 5, 2007)

To be exact I deep condition 2x week after every co-wash for at least 1 hour.


----------



## Ms. Cleo (Jan 5, 2007)

Weekly after I shampoo.


----------



## january noir (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been deep conditioning with ORS Replenishing Pak 2x a week for the past 2 months.  My hair has improved (I know, you can't tell by my avatar) a great deal.  I do it with shampoos and cowashes.  

My hair has become silkier and easier to manage, especially now that I am 7 weeks post relaxer.  I am concerned though, that I might become "over conditioned" because whenever I wear my hair out, I don't like how it turns out, but the hair sure does *feel *great and look rich and conditioned; just doesn't give me a style that I like.   Oh, btw, I don't use heat and have not since my trip to my stylist in November 2006.  I airdry, braid in one braid and that's it!  (my version of a protective style)


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm starting to do it once a week instead of twice a week.


----------



## Bouncy Curls (Jan 6, 2007)

I DC every time I wash my hair which is every two weeks


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 6, 2007)

I've just started to deep condition weekly. This is the third week and I can already tell the improvement in my hair.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 6, 2007)

I deep condition once per week.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jan 7, 2007)

I deep condition weekly. I've been doing that for 4 or 5 weeks(since the beginning of my hair journey) and my hair has thanked me for it.  My hair is much stronger and each week I see less hair on my comb and in the tub. Personally, deep conditioning is imperative to the health  of my hair.


----------



## Candy1978 (Jan 7, 2007)

I used to only deep condition once and a while, but I noticed that when I started to do it every week, my hair got stronger, and had less breakage.

Don't shop at Asian BSS. Visit http://www.youtube.com/watch? to see Aron Ranen's Black Hair documentery, and get info on the monopoly that is being built to shut Black Business Owners out of the Multi Billion$$$ Black Hair Care Industry. Then visit http://www.BOBSA.org to get info on how you can help keep this lucrative business in the Black community. They are getting Rich off of our hair, and don't even want us to get a slice of the MONEY PIE !!!!


----------



## firecracker (Jan 7, 2007)

I deep condition every week with and without heat.


----------



## CaliJ (Jan 7, 2007)

1x a week.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 7, 2007)

I deep condition once a week


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Jan 9, 2007)

when my hair is free and outta braids/kornrows or weaves  i do it 2x a week with honey in it  but since its in briads i don't do it as much


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 9, 2007)

once a week......


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 9, 2007)

I actually deep con. twice a week but that wasn't an option so I just chose once a week!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 10, 2007)

I voted every week. I'm in the LHCF Boot Camp Challenge, so with every shampoo and i'm shampooing 2x/wk


----------



## sonsireegemini (Jan 11, 2007)

I deep condition 2x a month.


----------



## gracefulee (Jan 11, 2007)

I DC after every shampoo and I shampoo 2x a week.


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 11, 2007)

once a week


----------



## asiaticlily (Jan 11, 2007)

Every week.


----------



## intellect_sensual (Jan 11, 2007)

I deep condition every week, but I am gonna try 2 times a week just see what will happen, because my hair seems to love moisture. Deep conditioning, is the best thing that has happened to my hair.


----------



## pistachio (Jan 11, 2007)

every 3-4 days


----------



## aziza (Jan 28, 2007)

once a week if I am not wearing braids/weave.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 28, 2007)

pistachio said:
			
		

> every 3-4 days


 
Same here


----------



## january noir (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been DCing 2x per week.  I have only been on my regimen for 2 1/2 months so I will see if it works for me at month 6.


----------



## kally (Jan 29, 2007)

Once a week.


----------



## naturaline (Jan 30, 2007)

once a week.


----------



## shunta (Feb 2, 2007)

pistachio said:
			
		

> every 3-4 days


   Me, too


----------



## TRINITY05 (Feb 2, 2007)

Once a week.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Feb 3, 2007)

After every shampoo, which can be every week or every two weeks.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 9, 2007)

Once a week and my hair loves it.


----------



## seraphinelle (Feb 10, 2007)

Once a week, my hair loves it.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 11, 2007)

everyweek for me..i have color in my hair and it gets dry...


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 7, 2007)

about twice a week... I'm double processed.. not to mention relaxed BONE STRAIGHT


----------



## eunique (Apr 7, 2007)

I DC every week when I wash my hair w/Nexxus Humectress & at the same time I do a Queen Helene's Jojoba Hot Oil treatment. Leaves my hair feelin` all luscious.  lol.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 8, 2007)

I deep condition with heat every time I wash so that's twice a week. My hair always feels soft and silky after and I don't get any breakage.


----------



## Desert Skye (Apr 8, 2007)

At first I deep conditioned every week to get my hair into good condition. Now I noticed that it started to leave my hair limp. Since I do not use direct heat, I will dc every two weeks.


----------



## kedra70 (Apr 17, 2007)

I've probably answered this question before, but I deep condition with Ojon Restorative treatment once a week. Since I work out just about every day, I have to wash my hair just about every day (I stick a "conditioner soak" in there too - I don't use shampoo for every wash). My hair is relaxed and has highlights, so I have to be really careful to make sure it's properly conditioned.


----------



## thiccknlong (Apr 22, 2007)

Every single time I shampoo. 

Sometimes thats once a week.

Sometimes its every two weeks.


----------



## cmw45 (Apr 23, 2007)

And now, I'll be doing it correctly thanks to the thread about not all conditioners being deep conditioners.


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 23, 2007)

Every Week under the dryer with Shenique Silk Reforming. And then sleek look conditioner for aroma.

I love it!


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 23, 2007)

Once or twice a week.


----------



## loonatick (May 21, 2007)

once a wk without fail


----------



## *Michelle* (May 21, 2007)

Mos def weekly...sometimes 2 times.  I should say everytime I poo!


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 27, 2007)

glossyxlipz said:
			
		

> At first I deep conditioned every week to get my hair into good condition. Now I noticed that it started to leave my hair limp. Since I do not use direct heat, I will dc every two weeks.


 
Exactly...this is true for me also.  Also, I find that when I DC every two weeks that I have less need for protein treatments.


----------



## turnergirl (Jun 27, 2007)

Once a week. In the winter more. It all depends on what is going on but at the very least once a week.


----------



## favorc (Jun 27, 2007)

I voted for every week. I rotate treatments every week. 
moisture, protein, hot oil.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 28, 2007)

After every shampoo which is once a week, I also add oil and sit under a hooded dryer for atleast 15-20 minutes...


----------



## Energist (Jun 28, 2007)

Once per week usually!  Now that I have a reconstructor, my deep conditioners may be happening every other week. We'll see


----------



## SkinnyMocah (Jun 28, 2007)

About every other week, now.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jun 28, 2007)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> I can't vote! I do it 2x per week.


 
Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jun 29, 2007)

once a week for me, sometimes more! if i'm in slacker mode, once every two weeks. I tend to clarify before i do so too....(which reminds me... i need to pick up some clarifier tomorrow...)


----------



## Valerie (Jun 29, 2007)

Once a month!


----------



## seymone (Jun 29, 2007)

I deep condition weekly...


----------



## Daisimae (Jul 3, 2007)

Twice a week, 15-20 minutes with heat.


----------



## sharonf45 (Jul 4, 2007)

once a week when I shampoo


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 4, 2007)

Once a week.


----------



## netnet26 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yup me to I must deep condition every time I shampoo. Jus *LOVE* deep conditions. 


			
				taraglam2 said:
			
		

> I deep condition my hair every time I shampoo. I am on the deep conditioning challenge. This has been great for my hair ! I deep condition with heat using my Thermal Spa Heat Cap for 25 to 45 minutes. Love it !


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 18, 2007)

Upping it to twice a week. Got a lotta conditioner to use.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 18, 2007)

My goal is to deep condition once per week but it turns out to be more like once every two weeks.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jul 23, 2007)

1-2 times per week.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 23, 2007)

I deep condition twice a week.  Normally my mid week wash I deep condition before I poo.


----------



## keeperathome (Jul 23, 2007)

After every wash unless I am in a hurry.


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well voted once a week but it can be once every 2 wks as well.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 21, 2007)

Every wash


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 21, 2007)

I DC with every wash - that's 2x a week for me. And so far it's made a big difference in my hair moisture levels.  I also think it's a requirement for the LHCF 2008 bootcamp

​


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 21, 2007)

I DC 1x a week.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 21, 2007)

1x per week for me.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 21, 2007)

I currently do it 1 - 2 times a month, but I think once the new year starts I will be doing it once or twice a month.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2007)

1 to 3 (rarely 3...but sometimes) times a week
 depending on how i feel
 and what i think my hair needs.


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 21, 2007)

around 1-2 x per week


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 21, 2007)

ichephren said:


> I deep condition twice a week on wednesdays and saturdays.


 
Wednesday and Sunday for me!


----------



## Coffee (Dec 21, 2007)

Every time I shampoo which is 2 x per week.


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 22, 2007)

twice a week, if am lazy once


----------



## akimat (Dec 22, 2007)

About once a week w/ every shampoo.


----------



## MiWay (Dec 26, 2007)

I try to DC once a week.  I used to only DC when I went to the salon.  Doing it weekly has definitely made a difference in how my hair looks and feels.


----------



## vevster (Dec 26, 2007)

Every shampoo!


----------



## Seven7 (Dec 26, 2007)

I deep condition my hair every time I shampoo.  So twice a week.


----------



## Hair Peace (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to do it every week if not 2x a week, but I've gotten away from it between work and the baby. I need to do it at least 2x a week w/ heat now since it's winter. Have to get back on track with my hair game in '08. I'm stuck at APL.erplexed


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 26, 2007)

every time i wash, so 2x/week.  I have been doing this for the past two months and my hair is so much stronger and the ends are so healthy.  I don't know if I need 2x/week moisture, but sitting wih the heat cap is my favorite part.


----------



## Tiffanyantt (Dec 28, 2007)

Twice a week


----------



## tinkat (Dec 28, 2007)

I DC whenever I do CW, which is about 2 times a week...but when I take my weave out I am only going to CW once a week bc I lose less hair in the winter.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 28, 2007)

2-3x per week


----------



## TriniStarr (Feb 26, 2008)

I DC 1X-2X a week!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 26, 2008)

I dc 2-3x's a week


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 30, 2008)

I HAVE to DC every week or my hair will crackle up and fall off.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2008)

taraglam2 said:


> I deep condition my hair every time I shampoo.* I am on the deep conditioning challenge*. This has been great for my hair ! I deep condition with heat using my Thermal Spa Heat Cap for 25 to 45 minutes. Love it !


 
taraglam2, part 2 of that challenge starts tomorrow, maybe you should sign up again for that one too. I don't remember adding you to the new one. PM me to be added if you're interested. The old one ended yesterday. Here's the link for the new one:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227159

As far as how often I deep condition my hair, that would be twice a week, sometimes three. I like DC-ing my hair because I like how it feels afterwards.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't officially join the first DC challenge.  But I started DC'ing 3xs a week in March.  I have been doing this consistently.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2008)

macherieamour said:


> i deep conditon every week with Keracare Humecto


this is the same with me. every sunday, sometimes saturday with keracare. sometimes i may use miss key 10 in 1.


----------



## Energist (May 1, 2008)

Once per week


----------



## Tylove101 (May 2, 2008)

I DC once a week...and co-wash every day.


----------



## Lyoness (Sep 7, 2008)

I selected once a week, I DC w/o heat before and after I wash I clarify with a shakakai bar inbtwn DCing.. This works for me (",)


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I go to the salon every other week, so I do a pre-poo with heat the night before my hair appointment and the off week I actually DC with my CW.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just started doing it 1 to 2x/wk.


----------



## 200AndOne (Sep 7, 2008)

1x/week usually - this past weekend I literally put my DC in at about 7-8pm on Friday night and didn't wash it out until about 5pm on Saturday.  I figured if my hair didn't reap some kind of benefits from that then where was just no hope


----------



## Qetesh (Sep 8, 2008)

i think at one point i must have said 1ce a month but currently i do so every 2 weeks and sometimes every week if my hair is natural in the winter months.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 8, 2008)

Every week.......


----------



## cookie1 (Sep 8, 2008)

esoterica said:


> thanks for the responses ladies... its great for newbies to see what everyone else is doing and how often. i may start some more polls.


 

this is great!  when you deep condition do you have to use a protein/ or moisturizing conditioner or do it matter?  What exactly is deep conditioning?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Sep 8, 2008)

I leave regular conditioner in until the next wash... does that count ?


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 8, 2008)

2x's a week.This has definatly helped keep my hair moisturized this summer. Well, this and co-washing.


----------



## MissNina (Sep 8, 2008)

I coulda sworn I just sent a response to this but I don't see it! lol

Anyway, I DC 2-3x/week. That is b/c I use MT and CW daily, so I have to be careful with my moisture/protein balance. Before I did either of those 2, I would only DC once a week.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 8, 2008)

After each wash, which is once every two weeks.


----------



## *Muffin* (Sep 13, 2008)

I DC once every week.  I don't believe that you necessarily have to DC that often.  It all depends on the health and condition of your hair.  You could DC less or more, but I find that once a week works best for my hair.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 13, 2008)

2-4 times per week and my hair loves it.


----------



## Toy (Sep 13, 2008)

I deep condition 2x a week


----------



## The Girl (Sep 16, 2008)

I picked once a week b/c there was an _every time I wash_ option.


----------



## Kiki82 (Sep 16, 2008)

2 times per week


----------



## jazzyto (Dec 19, 2008)

I had been doing 2x a week but Ive noticed with certain conditioners I can do once a week and my hair still feel moist all week.


----------



## Superfly Sister (Dec 19, 2008)

At least once a week without fail.


----------



## PGirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Before LHCF, I never DC'd.  I mean never.  I wonder if that is why my hair stayed the same length since I was 14?  Now I do it 1x a week or more if I'm obsessive and I have retained good length and thickness in about 4 months. I can't wait till this time next year.  

I love DC'ing...experimenting with different conditioners is fun (Usually!)


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2008)

2x per week. Was thinking 3x but also concerned about the overconditioning theory


----------



## Patricia (Dec 19, 2008)

One time a week


----------



## The Princess (Dec 19, 2008)

once a week


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 19, 2008)

PGirl said:


> Before LHCF, I never DC'd. I mean never. I wonder if that is why my hair stayed the same length since I was 14? Now I do it 1x a week or more if I'm obsessive and I have retained good length and thickness in about 4 months. I can't wait till this time next year.
> 
> I love DC'ing...experimenting with different conditioners is fun (Usually!)


 
Same here.  Never DC'd and rarely moisturuzed and I wondered why my hair grew painfully slow...my hair was terribly dry and not retaining any length!!   I DC 1- 2x a week now.  I have started OCT and MT, so I will def. stick with a sold 2x a week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Once a wk is just right for me, the hair washing process is long enough as is. I dont wanna add another day.


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 19, 2008)

Once a week is more than enough for me!  I dc after my shampoo.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 19, 2008)

I started doing it after every shampoo.  With conditioner, olive oil, and 30 minutes of heat.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 19, 2008)

*Twice a week.*


----------



## ladytee2 (Dec 19, 2008)

PGirl said:


> Before LHCF, I never DC'd. I mean never. I wonder if that is why my hair stayed the same length since I was 14? Now I do it 1x a week or more if I'm obsessive and I have retained good length and thickness in about 4 months. I can't wait till this time next year.
> 
> This is my life story except my beutician would put me under the dryer with conditioner and I would complain about the heat.  I didnt know any better.


----------



## LovinLea (Dec 20, 2008)

I DC 2x a week. Shampoo never touches my hair unless there's a DC in the mix, either before or after. Now that I've learned how important it is to DC the hair, it's not a question of whether or not to do it, it's just a Must. wash hair-DC, wash hair-DC...

I remember my failed attempt at going natural. My hair was so dry and looked horrible. Why oh why didn't I just put some conditioner on it?


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 20, 2008)

I probably exaggerate - I DC 2-3 times a week. I just love doing my hair! I think that if I did it 1-2X a week it would be fine.


----------



## cupcakes (Dec 20, 2008)

once a week


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm 1-2 times per wk


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Mar 1, 2009)

with my relaxed hair, every couple of weeks. i'm still trying to find a good protein/moisture balance. when i was natural, i think i deep conditioned 2-3x , found i didn't really need it.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

I DC 3 times a week, I'm in the challenge and my hair loves it!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)

every week...sometime twice a week


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 1, 2009)

2-4 times per week and my hair loves it


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 1, 2009)

I deep condition every time I wash with shampoo. Usually this means weekly.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

I deep condition 2ce a week...


----------



## MD_Lady (Mar 1, 2009)

Every time I wash my hair, at least once a week.


----------



## truthbetold (Mar 1, 2009)

I dc 2x per week--Wed and Sun. And my hair says thank you.


----------



## Country gal (Mar 1, 2009)

I plan on doing it every week since I had some damage while wearing braids. I am going to nurture my hair and not get extenstions for a while.


----------



## HairGurl (Mar 1, 2009)

I dc about 2-3 times a week. After dc'ing my hair is very soft and strong and I love that feeling!


----------



## baddison (Mar 2, 2009)

I DC with heat 2 times per week.  Wash days are Wednesday and Saturday.  Each wash is followed by a DC with heat....about 30-45 min.  My hair loves it.


----------



## chosen07 (Mar 2, 2009)

actually right now, I DC x2 per week.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 2, 2009)

I DC at least twice a week...


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 2, 2009)

when I am natural once a week....when I press whenever I wash my hair which turns out to be like once every four weeks


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 3, 2009)

I DC once per week


----------



## Digital Tempest (Mar 3, 2009)

2x a week because  that's  how many times a week  I wash. And I'm trying to dc with every wash.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 3, 2009)

I deep condition every time I wash. I believe that has helped me get to my current mbl length and hope it will help me to get beyond.


----------



## emo (Mar 3, 2009)

Lately, I've been deep conditioning once every two weeks. 

I'm going to start DC-ing more often.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 3, 2009)

4x a week. I DC with Protein 2x and then Moisture DC 2x. With heat!


----------



## cookie1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I dc whenever I think of it but looking all of your pretty hair and how often you dc I'll be doing it at least once a week.  SOMEONE HELP ME....HOW LONG SHOULD I LEAVE IT IN IF I'M USING HEAT?  I usually only do 10min but, I think I'll aim for longer.  Also, what is OCT and MTG?


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 3, 2009)

I need to do it more often.  At once every 2wks...


----------



## hardymem (Mar 3, 2009)

twice a week and really notice a difference in my hair's health.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 17, 2009)

Once a week for me.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 17, 2009)

I deep condition Twice a week. I use the MT which isn't really working so once I finish I will go back down to once a week!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 19, 2009)

I DC EVERY week, my hair loves saturdays,lol


----------



## qdeez21 (Mar 20, 2009)

I dc maybe twice a month.....would do it more but I forget!


----------



## starfish79 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm aiming for once a week but with my schedule sometimes it's only 1-2 times per month.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Mar 20, 2009)

Every 2 weeks....when I wash my hair.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure if I have posted here... 2ce a week. My hair loves it!


----------



## StarFish106 (Mar 24, 2009)

Every time  I shampoo which is weekly. It definitely has helped with my winter breakage issue I used to have for years.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 1, 2009)

I have not been deep conditioning as much as I used to. I used to with every wash 1-2 times a week.

I was over conditioning, when I combine that with my Qhemet moisturizing.  That stuff alone is deep conditioning.

So I would say I do it once a month or so.  I tend to do it after my henna treatments which are once every 4 weeks.

In between those times, I just use a rich, high quality conditioner that I let sit on for 3-5 min in the shower and then rinse.

That has not only worked for me, but my hair likes it better than deep conditioning so much.


----------



## LongCurlz (Apr 1, 2009)

2-3 times a week with AO GPB or Honeysucklerose


----------



## p381 (Apr 2, 2009)

Every time i wash my hair, .........which is 2-3 times a week.
But i might cut it down to maybe just once a week.


----------



## Smartlady1972 (Apr 2, 2009)

I dc every other week, bcuz to much protein can dry the hair out.


----------



## Candycat02 (Apr 8, 2009)

Since joining the LHCF I've begun trying to deep condition weekly. Before that it was as I felt like it (rarely, if ever).  I definetly can tell my hair is thanking me for it now, its a lot healthier.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Apr 8, 2009)

I voted every week but actually D/C TWICE a week, one with heat!


----------



## lipyt (Apr 8, 2009)

never lol
I wash my hair with shampoo once a week.  Put the conditioner in, detangle, braid my hair with the conditioner and pin it up.  Then I wash my body.  Once I'm done washing, I wash the conditioner out.


----------



## Lovie (Apr 8, 2009)

I would love to be able to go back to doing it every other day, when time permitted.

However, time does not permit. So I most consistently deep condition my hair about 1-2 times per week, alternating products, heat, and methods as my hair requires.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 30, 2009)

I'm so bad about this! I think it's because I cowash and leave in full strength conditioner as my leave in, so I feel it's unnecessary.

I just started doing it once a week for 30 min with heat. I hope I can keep it up.


----------



## La Colocha (May 31, 2009)

Once a week after i wash my hair.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 31, 2009)

eh *scratches head*
.. not as often as I should, I need to do this every week, but now its once a month erplexed


----------



## MilaXs3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I DC 2xs a week


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 19, 2009)

Once a week right now. Twice when my hair feels very rough. Once I find a good DC maybe I can level off.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 19, 2009)

i deep condition overnight almost every other day or at leat 2-3 times a week.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've yet to find a good deep conditioner.../sigh....but once I do, it'll be once a week. Maybe twice...this stuff is DRRRRYYYYY if it's not wet with product


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 19, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> I've yet to find a good deep conditioner.../sigh....but once I do, it'll be once a week. Maybe twice...this stuff is DRRRRYYYYY if it's not wet with product




Oh no!  What are you using love?  Have you tried mixing?  Have you tried adding stuff to it (I looooove avocado oil)?  Let us help you!


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 19, 2009)

I deep condition at least 3x a week but if I am busy then it cuts down to 2x a week. I deep condition with each wash or co-wash.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 19, 2009)

before and after i shampoo.


----------



## MsEllie (Jun 19, 2009)

I deep condition once a week


----------



## gitana0801 (Jun 19, 2009)

Once or twice a week... depends on how it feels, but definitely once a week.


----------



## Lovie (Jun 25, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> I dc whenever I think of it but looking all of your pretty hair and how often you dc I'll be doing it at least once a week.  SOMEONE HELP ME....HOW LONG SHOULD I LEAVE IT IN IF I'M USING HEAT?  I usually only do 10min but, I think I'll aim for longer.  Also, what is OCT and MTG?




You really have to learn which timing is best for your hair. Why not do a check at 15 min? I have DC'd with heat anywhere from 15 min to an hour. You should be able to tell after rinsing if your hair feels softer, stronger, or still the same. Sometimes you can tell before rinsing over time.

OCT = Ovation Cell Therapy

MTG = Mane-Tail & Groom

Both are typically used as hair growth aides. If you do a LHCF thread search you will find zillions of posts about both.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 26, 2009)

Once a week, faithfully.


----------



## Truth (Jun 27, 2009)

Once a week


----------



## dcprdiva (Jul 2, 2009)

At minimum once a week.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Aug 27, 2009)

Minimum once a week. If I'm lucky and I have some extra time I'll do twice a week. No more than that though. I alternate several conditioners though. I'm trying to find my staples.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 27, 2009)

Everytime I wash my hair, which is every 3-5 days.


----------



## Neith (Aug 27, 2009)

2x a week


----------



## Pooks (Sep 16, 2009)

Usually 2ce a week for me


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Sep 17, 2009)

I deep condition about twice a week


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 17, 2009)

My hair feels better if I DC 2x/wk but if I'm in twists and I really like them then I only DC once/wk.  Definitely can't go longer than that my hair is used to it now and rebels if I get lazy.


----------



## Taina (Sep 17, 2009)

I havn't do it at all this week. I've been very busy going to inmigtaios .. uff. But i usually do it 2x per week


----------



## KarmaKarmaDarling (Sep 18, 2009)

I Deep Condition twice a week.


----------



## DarkHair (Sep 18, 2009)

I DC once per week. however, this week I did a quick wash. I used Joico and have a leave-in moisturizing condish in.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 18, 2009)

Just twice a month.


----------



## Encore (Sep 18, 2009)

As much as I can, now that I'm in braids I do almost 4 times a week. And overnight twice. I took pics of my hair and the growth is crazy. My hair LOVES the moisture ....maybe I shud start a thread ...


----------



## fyb87 (Sep 18, 2009)

I deep condition once a week for now.  Once my color grows out I will only deep condition after my Cassia and Henna Treatments.


----------



## teezee22 (Sep 18, 2009)

i deep condition twice a week


----------



## henna555 (Oct 3, 2009)

i deep condition my hair every week and my hair loves it.


----------



## Charlie555 (Oct 3, 2009)

I deep condition every time I wash, typically every 3-4 days.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Oct 3, 2009)

Once a week!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 3, 2009)

About twice a month.


----------



## wild curls raquelle (Oct 3, 2009)

I do it weekly overnight without heat. If I'm in a rush I will use my bonnet. MY hair is very dry, coarse and I suffer from eczema of the scalp so it is essential that I do this.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 3, 2009)

I DC once a week, but for 2010, I'd like to bump it up to twice a week.


----------



## blessedwoman (Oct 13, 2009)

I really love deep conditioning overnight. So easy....I just wake up the next morning wash, and throw some leave in on. Seal. Presto!!! all done. No falling asleep under the heating cap for an hour
Oh...I do this twice a week.


----------



## JMH1908 (Oct 13, 2009)

Since I use heat, I deep condition once a week after shampoo and co-wash in the middle of the week. I also rotate between moisturizing and protein conditioners.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 13, 2009)

usually once a week..might go up to twice. i lose moisture easily


----------



## yardgirl (Oct 13, 2009)

I love to DC. I do it at least once a week. In fact tonight I'm going to DC on dry hair with GVP Conditioning Balm


----------



## chebaby (Oct 13, 2009)

i deep condition 1x a week. and i cant wait to do it this weekend. i am gonna do moisture and protein as always but this time i will mix together AO GPB and giovanni nutrafix as my protein and leave it on for an hour. man i cant wait.


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 13, 2009)

Rarely, like every x months.


----------



## isabella09 (Oct 13, 2009)

I steam DC once a week.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know if I already posted which it might now be the same, but I deep condition once to twice a week. I sit under the dryer for 30 minutes and sometimes leave the conditioner on for about 2 hours.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 30, 2009)

I DC my hair every time I co-wash or wash my hair, which is like 2x a wk.


----------



## Vashti (Feb 6, 2010)

I've just started my HHJ but I DC last Sunday and I will be DCing tomorrow. I'm shooting for once a week.


----------

